# Project Tarpon 2014 T-Shirt Design



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jean Eastman did a great job again this year.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*POC*

Scott,
We all know that land mark but will it include the mention of POC or Pass Cavallo or Saluria? 
She does nice work and we look forward to it and hopefully less wind.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Bob Haley said:


> will it include the mention of POC or Pass Cavallo or Saluria? .


Not this year.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool logo!


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

I want one where do I order


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

24lonestars said:


> I want one where do I order


Can't order. Have to be in the tournament.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Ah man.., cut your brothers a break.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Ah man.., cut your brothers a break.


Sorry, that's part of the deal.... we don't sell them, you get them as part of entering the tournament.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Question*

Scott
How much is the entry fee for the tournament?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

T-roy66 said:


> Scott
> How much is the entry fee for the tournament?


Tournament information is here 
http://www.projecttarpon.com/tournamentseries.html


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Great logo!*

Another fine work by a talented artist.


----------

